# Assassins.Creed.Brotherhood.XBOX360-GLoBAL



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2010)

There have been a couple of other releases but they can wait until a bit later, thanks to Thug4L1f3 for pointing this one out.


<b>Assassins.Creed.Brotherhood.XBOX360-GLoBAL</b>
Should be region free. *update 2* apparently wave 8 or 9 (will be the kinect dash) and as it also has AP25 that will be triggered unless your machine originally rocked and still rocks a hitachi or a samsung drive, you might have to update the dash manually as well (see posts below). LT+ is already way underway although no release date has been set.

JTAG users will have to update to the latest freeboot (0.4) which is done with fbBuild_0.1 before even considering this. After this you can use Dashlaunch 2.05 or later (2.05 is current and these days features an installer) or hack the game to remove AP25 (patched xex, downloadable patches or manually hack with xextool). Without dashlaunch GOD installs will not work.
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t261846-new-protections-added-to-leaked-12606-and-fall2010-dashboard?view=findpost&p=3259906" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/t261846-new-protections...t&p=3259906</a> has more.

Collectors edition DLC might appear later.

Assassins Creed has been with us for a few years now and has seen several entries into the series on various platforms, this is the third big console release. This one most notably features multiplayer and looks to be an expansion of last years Assassins Creed II- many of the same characters, timeframe and gameplay.
Amazon blurb
* Choose from multiple authentic character classes, each with their own signature weapons and killing moves. With richly-detailed maps and a wide variety of unique multiplayer modes, you'll never fight the same way twice
* As Ezio, a legendary Master Assassin, experience over 15 hours of single player gameplay set in the living, breathing, unpredictable city of Rome
* Recruit and train promising young Assassins. Deploy them across the city as you see fit, or call upon them to aid you in your quests
* Collaborate with real historical characters such as Leonardo da Vinci, Niccolo Machiavelli and Caterina Sforza
* Swiftly eliminate your enemies using tools such as poison darts, parachutes, double hidden blades, hidden guns, and an advanced flying machine at your disposal


<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/acb360.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Video (gameplay and developers walkthrough)</b>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jqZlioiBfSc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jqZlioiBfSc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▌
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄▀
▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂ▀ÂÂ▄▀▀
ÂÂ▀▄ÂÂÂÂ▄▓▄ÂÂ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂ ▄ (global) ▄▀▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▓▄ÂÂÂÂ ▐▌ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄
ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▄ ▓██▓
░ ░▒▓██████████ ▓██▓ ░▒▓████████████▄▄▀▓▓██▓████▄▄ ▀████████▄▄ÂÂ▓██▓
ÂÂ▄ ████ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▓██▓ÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▀████ ▓██▓ÂÂ▀███░ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄███░ ▓██▓ ▀▄
■▀ ▓██▓ ▀▀███▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▒ ▓██▓ÂÂ ▓██▒ ▓██▓ ░▐█▄▄░
ÂÂÂÂ▒██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▒ ▒██▓░░ ▓██▒ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▒██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▓░ ░
ÂÂÂÂ░███▄ÂÂ▓██▓ ▓██▓ÂÂ▄███░ ░███▄ ▄███░ ▓██▓ÂÂ ▓██▓ ░███▄ÂÂ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ÂÂ▄████▌
▄ ▄▓ ▀▀███████▓ ▓███████▀▀ ▓ ▀▀█████▀▀ ▄█████████▓▓▄ ▀▀██████████████████▀▀▄▄ ▄
ÂÂ ▀▀▓▄▄▄▄ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▓▀▀▀▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄ ▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ ▓▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▀▀▀▀▀▀▓ s8!CRo. ▀ ▓▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ ▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▓▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂ ▓ ▄ÂÂÂÂGLoBAL360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▓▄ÂÂ ▐▌ÂÂÂÂ▄
▀ ▀▀▀▓▀▀▄▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▓ ▀ÂÂ- ------ -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ ▄▄▄▀ÂÂÂÂ ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂ▓ ▓▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀ ▀▀▀▓▀▀▀▀ ▀
▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Assassin's Creed: BrotherhoodÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀
ÂÂ░░ÂÂ ▄ÂÂ▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀ ▀ÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄ ▄
ÂÂ░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ▄▄▄ ▀
ÂÂ░░ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ ▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀ ▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂ░ ▄ÂÂ░
ÂÂ░░ÂÂ▓ÂÂ▒ ▓ÂÂ▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▄ ▓ ▄▄▄█ÂÂ [+-...Platform...: Xbox360 / RF
ÂÂ░░ÂÂ ▀▀█ ▄ ▄▄▄▄ [+-...Company....: Ubisoft
░ ░░▒▓▀█▄▄▄▄▄▓ÂÂÂÂ[+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂ▀▄ÂÂ[+-...Genre......: Action/Adventure
░ÂÂ░░ ░ÂÂ▓▒░░░ ▐▌ [+-...Disks......: 1 dvdÂÂ
ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ▄▀ÂÂ[+-...ReleaseDate: Nov 12-2010
ÂÂÂÂ▀▄░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[+-...Players....: at least 1ÂÂ
ÂÂ ▓ÂÂ░ÂÂ░ÂÂ ▐▌ÂÂ [+-...Format.....: .iso
ÂÂ▀▄▀ ▒▀ÂÂ ░ÂÂ▀▄ÂÂ[+-...NetSupport.: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂ░ ▄ÂÂ░ÂÂ [+-...Supplier...: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂ░ ▄ÂÂ░ [+-...Languages..: .uk at least
░░▒▓▀█▄▄▄▄▄▓ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ▄▀ÂÂÂÂ
░ÂÂ░░ ░ÂÂ▓▒░░░ÂÂ
█░▓▒░ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▓█▓▄ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ ▐▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ█░▓▒ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█░▓▒ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀█ÂÂ▓ ▓ÂÂ▄▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄
ÂÂ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▓▄▀▄ ▄ ▓▄▄▄▓▀▀▀▀▀▓▀ ▀ ▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ░▒▓ Release notes:ÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂ ░▓░ ▀ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▓▄ ▄ ▄▄▄ ▄ ▓▄▄▄▓ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▀▀▀
ÂÂ 



ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ ▓▄▄▄█▓▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ ▒ ░░░░░░░ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░

ÂÂÂÂ More info at : http://www.tothegame.com/x360-10535-assassins-creed-brotherhood-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html
ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▄▄▄▄▄ ▓ ▄▄▄█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ ▄▄ ▓ ▀ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▓▀▓ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ▄
░ÂÂ░ ▄ ░░ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▄ ▀▀█▀ ▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▄ ▒ ▓▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▓▄▄▄▄ ▄
ÂÂÂÂ░ ▄ ░░ ▀ News & Contact:ÂÂ ▀▄ ▀▀▒ÂÂ░░▒▓ ▄▄▄▐▌▓ █▓▒░ÂÂ ░ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄
▄ÂÂ▄ ▓ ▄▄ ▓▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▓ÂÂ ▄ ░ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▓ ▓▐▌█ ▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂ▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀█▀▀▀

ÂÂÂÂÂÂDue to general lamenes in some rip groups no one 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂis allowed to use our releases as source.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe dun need noffin from noone, dun bother to offer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂFor any question mail us or visit us.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂGreetz go out to : You know who u are.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial kudoz go out to : No one at the moment.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ ░
░ ░░░ ▓ ▒ÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ▓ÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▀▀▀▓
▀ÂÂ▀ ▀▓▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▓▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▓▄▄ ▄ÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ░▓▌▐ Nfo done by sorT8!CRo, updated:ÂÂÂÂ '06ÂÂ▓ ░ ▄▄▀▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄ÂÂ ▄
ÂÂ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▀▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▓ ▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## Crass (Nov 12, 2010)

Just tried running this game and it comes with a forced dashboard update, which I did thinking I was safe with my Hitachi v79 drive with 1.51. But after the update I get the Disc Read Error message when trying to play the game, however Fable 3 still works fine (isn't that the other ap2.5 game?). So play this game at your own risk!


----------



## Gagarin (Nov 13, 2010)

So can't you remove update files from it?
So how to play it on jtag? GOD?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2010)

@Crass some are saying the v79 is the one version of the hitachi that does have AP25.

As for JTAG you have a few options (I was reading various things earlier today although I have yet to even consider trying anything yet). GOD apparently does not work (or more precisely most people are opting for other methods as GOD would be an extra step on top) but you can get it working.

You need to extract the iso (see exiso), remove the update files (in a folder named accordingly which is the same for all discs) and either replace the xex file with a hacked one* while others are saying it is your basic xextool (or xextool frontend) hack to remove protections (mainly lib version although you can always lose the rest too) so you do not need to go on a hunt like you have for various other games like mass effect 2- some even said it works on the old 9199 dash if you hack the xex like that (not surprising really as it was probably a last minute recompile but I would not expect that to work for other games for that long). Xextool and fsd/xexmenu apparently share a patching method so you can opt for that as well if you like (the patch xex option).
From here it is your basic USB loading techniques (xexmenu/FSD/similar or shortcut loaders).


*it is doing the rounds somewhere and there is another patching program apparently.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

My fable 3 works on my 360 , the latest firmware I am running is one that need a boot disk ...the drive is a liteon I believe , brotherhood says I need to update my dash in order to play , will this break fable 3 and all my other games that work ?


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 13, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Just tried running this game and it comes with a forced dashboard update, which I did thinking I was safe with my Hitachi v79 drive with 1.51. But after the update I get the Disc Read Error message when trying to play the game, however Fable 3 still works fine (isn't that the other ap2.5 game?). So play this game at your own risk!


Hey Crass,

Can you run your xbox serial through Xval and see what it says for us.

cheers


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 13, 2010)

doesnt work on my jtag jasper console with liteon drive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully someone can make a fix?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2010)

@air2004 yes it will break Fable 3 if you update the dash.

@lenselijer there is apparently a fix in as much as you run it from xexmenu or FSD as an extracted iso with a patched xex file* and you will need to lose the update folder from the extracted iso. I covered the steps/programs up above.
You can still install to the hard drive just not as a GOD install (or you have to do this before sticking it in a GOD container), indeed if you were so inclined you could probably burn a disc.
Stick it in a folder called GAMES located on the root of partition 3 (the main one where you usually play with things) if you want it to appear automatically to xexmenu/FSD or anywhere you like if you want to browse to it. 

*you can download the xex file, download a patching program or you can do it yourself with a program like xextool.

I am getting increasingly curious about all this so I might have to investigate all this myself. If and when I get it sorted I will post back.


----------



## Crass (Nov 13, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Hey Crass,
> Can you run your xbox serial through Xval and see what it says for us.
> My Xbox 360 was banned in last years october/november ban wave, but here is what Xval says:
> 
> ...


I've read that v78 hitachis are also failing the ap25 check too!


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 13, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Crass. It looks as if the AP25 read failure has registered in the security. 

I guess anyone with a Hitachi drive and updated dash should steer clear of any AP25 Ripped games for the time being as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2010)

Good news for JTAG users- dashlaunch 2.05 dropped a few hours back aiming to take out AP25.

Changelog
v2.05
- added AP25 xex priveledge filter (fix AC:B GOD/xex, maybe others)

http://www.xbins.org/nfo.php?file=xboxnfo1881.nfo


----------



## westarrr (Nov 14, 2010)

IF you think about downloading it...
Be cautious the first month, because of Black ops, fable3 and AC3 all are released really quick after each other... 
I feel a banwave..

Only 3 more days for the real one!


----------



## Crass (Nov 14, 2010)

I can confirm this trick works with my hitachi v79:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> EVERYONE WHO HAS A HITACHI DRIVE PLEASE READ THIS!!!!
> 
> There is  a way to play the game even with firmware revision 78/79, just follow these instructions and it works!  I'm playing the game right now without any problems. Note:  You need IXtreme 1.51 or it won't work (I assume most people have it already though).
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 15, 2010)

so ripping the game, taking out the update files, re-burning, and then trying to play is no good for flashed drives ? 

- as in for those on 1.6 NS and 1.6 + Activate ISO ?

im guessing we flashed drive people must just wait for LT+ ?


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 15, 2010)

Just an fyi, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit just popped up, and this AP25 business is on that too.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow 360 Piracy seems complicated


----------



## Crass (Nov 15, 2010)

I am about 4 hours into this one so far, picks up right where AC2 left off and so far is just as good. 

I am grabbing Hot Pursuit right now, Ill confirm if its working on Hitachi  whenever it gets a release thread of its own.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 15, 2010)

i wonder, will the new ixtreme need new hardware to flash


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Wow 360 Piracy seems complicated



Prior to this AP25 thing it was a simple as it gets (you hack the DVD drive, download isos, check and burn them to DL discs), granted knowing all the various things that could go wrong, JTAG machines and how to pull everything back gets a bit complex but your basic playing of games is as easy as it gets as far this or indeed last generation goes. Once the hacked firmware gets updated it should get about that simple once again.

New releases will be posted shortly assuming my internet holds.


----------



## DAZA (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the game with old dash, its asks to update or it wont play, i wont update my console as i dont know what it will do, i have heard you can "remove" system update folder and it works in some cases... i got a feeling its not as simple as that, lets hope theres a patch which can remove the system update request so we can play it without any issue

It seems to be good if people have Jtag, but firmware modded might not be so lucky, lets hope it gets sorted soon im dying to play this game


----------



## jdevil99 (Nov 15, 2010)

There won't be a patch for non Jtag people. It's either you own a Jtag console, Samsung or Hitachi drive or wait until the new LT+ firmware for the newer drives. So basically, if you have a newer drive or put another way, not a Samsung or Hitachi, then you gotta play the waiting game. And yes, NFS Hot Pursuit works, since the guy a few posts up mentioned it. Great game just like AC: Brotherhood. Loving both of em.


----------



## DAZA (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok ...... ill wait lol


----------



## sir_marq23 (Nov 16, 2010)

jdevil99 sorry for changing subject but i just wanna ask you, becouse you wrote that ''need for speed hot pursuit'' works. Does it works normaly like the games before kinect dashboard (ap 2.5) or is it just like assassins creed?? only with jtag and himachi. I have banq rom and fable 3 is working, but assassin creed (disk unreadeble message). thank you. 
p.s. sorry for my english


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> I can confirm this trick works with my hitachi v79:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I can confirm that this doesn't work, specifically with a 79

I've tried the Global and iND releases, updated the dash from a USB drive, and it doesn't work. The 79 does an AP check and it fails. The drive has 1.51

Anyone else got any other idea's to get this working on a 79?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2010)

@Synn you might want to read http://team-xecuter.com/lt-v1-1-for-benq-l...7879-lt-update/

Interestingly there also seems to be plans for LT for the non AP25 capable Hitachi drives.


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2010)

Their timing is exquisite as always lol

At least it's on it's way


----------

